# Wooster mil gauge roller end caps.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Saw this today for the first time. Why didn't I think of this and patent it? 



> Save a step: the innovative Wooster roller gauge system is used to spread, gauge and back roll. These unique polypropylene endcaps control the mil thickness of the coating being applied, replacing the squeegee process. The roller gauges work with roof coatings, floor coatings, epoxies, urethanes, anti-skid floor toppings, vapor barriers, and metallic finishes.
> Recommended for use with 3/16-inch nap Wooster Pro/Doo-z FTP paint rollers; different nap covers will provide varying results. Each gauge is color-coded for quick selection. The patent-pending product is very simple to use and made in Wooster, Ohio.
> 
> Yellow = Thin film, approximately 4 mils
> ...


http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Roller_Gauge_p/r082.htm


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm understanding the concept, but not able to visualize it in use. I'd be ignoring the 3/16th nap recommendation anyhow.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Csheils said:


> I'm understanding the concept, but not able to visualize it in use. I'd be ignoring the 3/16th nap recommendation anyhow.


Same here.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For flooring epoxy its perfect, it eliminates the need for a squeegee and having the check wft.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I get the impression that its mainly for back rolling heavier industrial coatings. For that use the nap length would be almost irrelevant. 

Looks like if you wanted to use it for basic painting you would have to use the 3/16 for it to function properly. 

This is interesting. I doubt this particular product will have much impact in the residential market, outside of garage floor coatings perhaps, but its a good start.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm having a hard time understanding how that wouldn't just leave little marks in the surface?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You aren't thinking epoxy, you can walk a floor in spikes and not have to backroll where you have been.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding how that wouldn't just leave little marks in the surface?



Seems like it very well could, but then again a 12-22mil film of elastomeric roof coating or epoxy is likely going to flow out enough to where that's not an issue.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's a link to the Roller Gauge video on You Tube.


----------



## Big Kahunna (Jan 18, 2012)

A buddy of mine has used these and said they are really accurate on the mils they lay out. Has anyone tried their pipe painter tool, its pretty slick.


----------

